# Help Please



## avhat (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Everyone, I am making an urgent appeal for anyone that can help or guide me and my family get out of South Africa. Can anyone quide me in the right direction or assist us making this move. Please we are desperate.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

avhat said:


> Hi Everyone, I am making an urgent appeal for anyone that can help or guide me and my family get out of South Africa. Can anyone quide me in the right direction or assist us making this move. Please we are desperate.


Are you an American? Any Immediate family in the USA?


----------



## avhat (Dec 7, 2014)

Both me, my husband and baby are South African's. My brother currently lives and works in College Station, Texas.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

avhat said:


> Both me, my husband and baby are South African's. My brother currently lives and works in College Station, Texas.


If your brother is a United States citizen he can petition you. There is a long wait, and he must a citizen. 

Another option is the Diversity Lottery it's already closed for this year, but you can try and see if there will be one for next year.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

What is your employment or your husband's employment in South Africa?


----------



## avhat (Dec 7, 2014)

My husband is a Mechanical draughtsman and I use to be an estimator but I stopped when my baby came.


----------



## avhat (Dec 7, 2014)

My brother is not yet a citizen because he only moved there in April of this year. I know he is in the process of applying for citizenship.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

If your brother just moved to the USA in April of this year he won't be able to able to become a citizen for 3 years (if he moved because he married a USC) or 5 years if he moved for work. You have to live in the United States for a little while before you can become a citizen.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Based on your occupations it doesn't look like you would get a visa. I would still advise trying the Green Card Lottery.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Join a facebook group such as South Africans living overseas, it consists of Saffers living all over the world and they would be able to provide you with country specific information, although it has become harder to emigrate during the past couple of years. Good luck.


----------



## chainbreakr (Jan 10, 2013)

If you move abroad, what are you looking for? More money? Less crime? Different experience?

There are quite a few countries that have low crime rates and have great quality of life aside from the pay. The US is a balance between crime and good pay (though much better than SA in both regards).

Georgia, the country, could be a very easy country for your family to emigrate to if you're willing to start a business. The culture is very different but it's EXTREMELY safe and very beautiful. There are also quite a few South Africans there


----------

